# 8/4, 4/4 what do they mean



## jackoman (Nov 28, 2011)

When buying hardwood what do they mean about 8/4 and 4/4?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome Dave. 4/4, 6/4, 8/4, etc. is the thickness of the lumber, rough cut. 4/4 would then be 1" thick, 6/4 would be 1-1/2" thick.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's how lumber is measured when it is rough sawn before it is surfaced. 4/4 = 1" & 8/4 = 2". Well basically 4/4 is (4x) / (1/4"). Material is measured in quarter of an inch increments. But after it is surfaced 4/4 actually measures about 13/16" thick.

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/buying_help.php#4


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

8/4 (referred to as "8 quarter") is 8-1/4's of an inch or 2" 4/4 is 1". It is a way to identify a boards thickness in 1/4" intervals. Most rough cut lumber is 4/4 for a 1X whereas finished lumber is 3/4 with 1/4 being planed away. A 2X4 after milling is 1 1/2"X 3 1/2" and not 2" X 4".


----------



## jackoman (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Now that you have mastered 8/4 etc. it's useful to know board feet which is the standard pricing measure for wood. A board foot is a board 1" thick times 12" wide times 12" long. An example using a formula to calculate board feet is - 

Thickness x Width x Length (all in inches) divided by 144 (all in inches)

Example: 2" x 5" x 72" divided by 144
= 5 bd. ft. 

If the price is $5.00 per board foot the above board would be $25.00


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

:help::wacko:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Following on from Dennis's comment, I really appreciate the warehouse guys at PJ White Hardwoods; they're very fair about deducting for wain, knots, splits etc. when measuring up the hardwood boards for pricing. A knot 1/2 way down a board and in maybe 2" will be deducted for the whole length of the board, even though I'll be able to salvage a couple of shorts from it. "Thanks guys, if you're reading this!" 
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Now a days they make apps for your smart phone that all you have to do is add in the boards measurements & it will calculate board feet for you. Add cost per bd ft & you can get total cost.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

jlord said:


> Now a days they make apps for your smart phone that all you have to do is add in the boards measurements & it will calculate board feet for you. Add cost per bd ft & you can get total cost.


For the mathematically impaired I assume.


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wouldn't one multiply per bd ft? Oops.


----------

